# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный Фестиваль "Таланты и Поклонники" Санкт-Петербург

## ahmaria

Дорогие друзья! 14, 15, 16 и 17 мая 2009 года в Санкт- Петербурге пройдет XIX Международный Фестиваль Концертных Исполнителей "Таланты и Поклонники".
Если вы поете, танцуете, играете на музыкальных инструментах или творите в любом другом направлении эстрадного жанра- добро пожаловать! У нас нет ни возрастных, ни каких- либо других ограничений, мы открыты для всех!
Также, наш Фестиваль ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ В РОССИИ, в рамках которого вы можете пройти МЕЖДУНАРОДНУЮ АТТЕСТАЦИЮ  по специальностям: артист- вокалист, артист танцевального и (или) хорового коллектива, артист- солист- инструменталист, художественный руководитель, режиссер- постановщик шоу- программ и т.д.
Подробная информация на нашем сайте: http://www.talanty.my1.ru/
Наш форум:http://lyovkin.moy.su/forum/9

Таланты, мы ждем вас!

----------


## ЛП2703

Здравствуйте!Давно пыталась узнать что-то конкретное об этом фестивале,наконец-то получилось!Спасибо большое.Если не затруднит,можно на larapig@mail.ru выслать анкету, условия участия и размеры финансовых расходов.Заранее благодарна,с уважением Лариса

----------


## ahmaria

*ЛП2703*,
 Смотрите почту.

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, Машуля, и нам с Кимулей и Светой Ян вышли плизз. Хотя бы мне, я тогда остальным передам.

----------


## ahmaria

*Витка*,
 Вика, сейчас вышлю.

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, всё получила.

----------


## frenchman25

*ahmaria*,
* Здравствуйте Мария! Вышлите и мне информацию по Вашему фестивалю. Спасибо Вам заранее!*

----------


## ahmaria

*frenchman25*,
 Смотрите почту.:smile:

----------


## Arnav

*ahmaria*,
 Машенька - буду 100 % и потому ожидаю информации, чтобы спланировать и время, и финансы. Спасибо!

----------


## Juli

*ahmaria*, вышли плиз Положение, анкету и все, что нужно (также интересует аттестация).  :flower:

----------


## ahmaria

*Arnav*,
Выслала информацию.
*Juli*,
Тоже выслала.:smile:

----------


## Arnav

*ahmaria*,
 Все - получил. Есть над чем подумать. :wink: Но...буду.  :Aga:

----------


## ahmaria

*Arnav*,
 Будешь думать,или будешь участвовать?:wink:

----------


## Arnav

> Будешь думать,или будешь участвовать?


Буду участвовать, не думая. :biggrin:В ближайшее время уже все, что нужно оформлю и сделаю - не люблю дела в долгий ящик откладывать. :Ha:

----------


## Juli

*ahmaria*,
 спасибо. :flower:  в самое ближайшее время постараюсь определиться с участием! скорее всего буду! - уж очень я люблю Питер и Невский.... блюз

----------


## Витка

*Arnav*, присоединяюсь... тоже как вернусь, сразу заполню все документы и отправлю...

----------


## ahmaria

*Витка*,
 Высылаю тебе и Владу форму для аттестации, которую должна заполнить организация, отправляющая вас на аттестацию. Если что будет не понятно- я все объясню.

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*Juli*,
 Тебе тоже отправила порцию бюрократических справок.:smile:
Очень надеюсь тебя увидеть в мае! :Aga:

----------


## Juli

*ahmaria*,
 спасибо, я тоже очень надеюсь, что удасться прогуляться по Невскому с Невским  :Ok:

----------


## ahmaria

*Juli*,
 :biggrin: :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Arnav

*ahmaria*,
 Машенька! Деньги высылаю до 10 марта. Если возникнут какие-либо вопросы - либо отзвонюсь. либо отправлю письмо. Пока еще не совсем определился с репертуаром. Если определюсь к середине апреля - это еще не совсем поздно?

----------


## MOPO

*ahmaria*,
 а пришлите и мне условия пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лёльчик

*ahmaria*,
Здравствуйте.....пожалуйста пришлите мне тоже условия конкурса и форму для запонения!!Заранее спасибо большое!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
На адрес dina0071@mail.ru

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, Машуля, к какому максимум сроку надо всё сделать???
Я не совсем про аттестацию поняла, у меня там загвоздка в трудовой книжке...
*МОРО*, *Лёльчик*, я вам обоим переслала.

----------


## Лёльчик

*Витка*,
Спасибки большое все на месте!!!! :flower:

----------


## ahmaria

*Arnav*,
 К апрелю- нормально. 
*Витка*,
 Вика, чем раньше- тем лучше.:smile:
Что непонятно с трудовой? Напиши мне на почту в чем проблема- я постараюсь разъяснить.
И еще вопрос: ты уже 100% едешь? В афиши включать можно тебя?
*Arnav*,
 Влад, и к тебе такой же вопрос. :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, Машуля, я напишу всё на почту, у меня там с заполнением формы на аттестацию есть проблемка, решаю, куда трудовую пристроить, чтобы ксерануть, как по условиям.
Я приеду точно! Включай в афишу и Кима тоже. Я уверена, что он приедет "кровь из носа"!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я приеду точно! Включай в афишу и Кима тоже. Я уверена, что он приедет "кровь из носа"!


Если бы чуток попозже- я бы пришла за вас поболеть!  :Aga:  Ну ничего, будем мысленно!

----------


## Витка

*Mazaykina*, спасибо, дорогая, очень приятно!!!

----------


## VESNUSCHKA

Здравствуйте ahmaria !!!!!  Буду очень признательна Вам за положение конкурса и документах на аттестацию, ну и конечно буду благодарна если вы мне разъясните что и как ,и во сколько мне  это обойдется. СПАСИБО!!! мой адрес vesnushka77708@mail.ru

----------


## Arnav

> Я приеду точно! Включай в афишу и Кима тоже. Я уверена, что он приедет "кровь из носа"!


Вика ответила за меня.  :flower:  Буду 100 процентов. Сейчас постоянно работаю - времени нет отписаться и забежать на почту , чтобы отправить взнос. но буду точно!  :Aga:

----------


## ahmaria

*Витка*,
*Arnav*,
 Ребята, очень вас жду! :flower:  И вступительного взноса тоже.:biggrin: А то мне перед начальством отчитываться.:frown:
В афишу включаю.
*VESNUSCHKA*,
Смотрите почту. Если будет что- то непонятно- пишите.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, ты в Питер собираешься? :Vah:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, ты в Питер собираешься?


Обязательно буду, но, к сожалению, гораздо позже.

----------


## ahmaria

*Mazaykina*,
 Приедешь- звони!

----------


## vargavolk1

*ahmaria*,
 а можно и мне информацию :Aga: 
спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Tucha

Здравствуйте ahmaria! Пришлите мне, пожалуйста условия конкурса. форму и если не трудно объясните по финансам.
 Заранее благодарна. :)

----------


## ahmaria

*vargavolk1*,
*Tucha*,
 Информацию отправила. Если что непонятно- пишите.

----------


## BENGY

*ahmaria*,
 Добрый день!
Хотелось бы получить подробную информацию по конкурсу, по аттестации,а также по срокам.
Заранее благодарю!


freebirdsoul@gmail.com

----------


## Elle

*ahmaria*, ну что же, и мне пришлите всю информацию по фестивалю. И все сроки, в которые нужно определиться - по финансам, репертуару и прочему.

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, Машуля, а мне напиши, куда отправлять финансы... Я не нашла...
*Elle*, Элечка, буду очень рада тебя видеть!!!

----------


## Надич

ahmaria, вышлите мне, пожалуйста анкету всё по аттестации. Заранее благодарна nadich-posp@yandex.ru

----------


## Лёльчик

*ahmaria*,
Маша,у меня проблеммы с почтой...сообщения не доходят!Сообщаю здесь,деньги выслала!Анкету на днях отошлю!У меня вопрос,на конкурс минуса с бэк-вокалом можно брать??

----------


## ahmaria

*BENGY*,
*Elle*,
*Надич*,
 Информацию отправила!:smile:
*Витка*,
 В Скайпе все написала.
*Лёльчик*,
 Оля, как деньги придут- сразу отпишусь.
Минуса с бек- вокалом можно.

----------


## Лёльчик

*ahmaria*,
Маша,анкету выслала на почту!!!!Но у меня всё ещё с отправкой проблеммы!!!! :Tu: Будьте добры,как придёт,известите меня пожалуйста!!!Если не дойдёт :eek: придётся отсылать в личку!!!!  :Fz:

----------


## ahmaria

*Лёльчик*,
 Хорошо, договорились.

----------


## SAXjr

Ребятки, и мне отошлите пожалуйста )))) :smile:

----------


## EXIK

ahmaria, вышлите мне, пожалуйста, условия конкурса, положение. Заранее благодарна tdkaiman@mail.ru

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*,
 Машенька, я сегодня выслала почтовый перевод,а  вот трудовую нотариусы не заверяют почему-то, поэтому если не устроюсь до мая на работу, то придётся везти оригинал... С остальным вроде разобрались... работаем над документами...

----------


## ahmaria

*SAXjr*,
 Смотри почту.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*EXIK*,
 Выслала.
*Витка*,
 Вика, как деньги придут- отпишусь.

----------


## EXIK

Мария, спасибо. Все получила.  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 18 часов 45 минут*
Мария, мне по телефонам к Вам не дозвониться. Скажите, пожалуйста, в категории "любитель" какой либо возврастной ценз есть?

----------


## ELINA-AVON

и  мене  все  поподробнее  elina-avon@mail.ru

----------


## solomka

Можнои мне  информацию на почту?
solomka77@mail.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*EXIK*,
 У нас нет возрастного ценза ни в одной из категорий. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*ELINA-AVON*,
*solomka*,
 Смотрите почту.

----------


## Elle

Ребята, кто едет на фестиваль - давайте как-нибудь объединимся, чтобы быть вместе в смысле проживания и дороги. Я из Самары. Могу ехать через Москву. Если что, пишите мне в личку. Скайп elleelle366

----------


## Витка

*Elle*, мы уже думаем о том, чтобы жить в одной гостинице... Ты точно поедешь??? Тогда спишемся... Вчера с Кимулькой разговаривала... Мы где-то за месяц будем покупать билеты и на поезд и бронировать гостиницу.

----------


## Лёльчик

*Elle*,
*Витка*,
Я тоже 100% еду на фестиваль :Vah: !!!Но в гостинице к сожалению,а может и к радости жить не буду(остаюсь у брата)!!kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Так что будем заранее знакомы :br: !!!!!:smile:

----------


## Juli

я тоже еду, правда жить мне есть где ))))) а вот из Москвы вместе ехать было бы веселее! :wink:

----------


## Витка

*Лёльчик*, *Juli*, девчоночки, рада за вас... Мне тут родители сказали, что оказывается мне там тоже етсь где жить, но не хочу людей напрягать...
Да и с Кимулькой веселее!!!
Лёльчик, будем знакомы!!!
Юля, как соберусь билеты покупать - свистну... Мы за месяц планируем...
Кимулька полетит на самолёте естессна, кто через Москву - буду рада вместе ехать!!!

----------


## Arnav

> Кимулька полетит на самолёте естессна, кто через Москву - буду рада вместе ехать!!!


Лететь через Москву мне проблематично. конечно. :smile:
Кстати. мне тоже есть где остановиться в Питере, но по той же самой причине - нежелание напрягания знакомых и родственников остановлюсь в гостинице. 
Пользуясь случаем прошу прощения у Машеньки Ахлибинской, что пока задерживаю перевод взноса. не могу пока добраться до почты. так как нахожусь не дома. Как только выпустят - так сразу.... :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Arnav*, я тебе написала варианты проживания в скайп... Читай!!!
По поводу перелёта - тебе нет смысла через Москву лететь...

----------


## Juli

ок, буду ждать новостей по дате. хотя мне уже надо бы сейчас покупать билет! я обычно планирую поездку за 1,5 - 2 месяца, а то потом дороже билеты. я планирую лететь 11 или 12-го мая в Москву, чтоб за 1-2 дня перед фестом быть в Питере.
в общем, буду очень рада всех увидеть!!  :flower:

----------


## ahmaria

*Витка*,
*Juli*,
*Arnav*,
 Ребята, по поводу проживания: отправляю вам на почту бланк заявки на размещение. Заполните ее и отправьте по указанному там адресу. С вами свяжутся и подберут вам наиболее оптимальный вариант.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Elle*,
 Тебе я вроде бы высылала заявочку на проживание.Да?

*Лёльчик*,
Деньги пришли.

Точные сроки проведения Фестиваля: 14- 17 мая 2009 года.

Прошу ОБРАТИТЬ ВНИМАНИЕ: увеличился вступительный взнос для категории "Профессионалы". Теперь он составляет 3500 рублей для солиста и 5000 рублей для коллектива.

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, получила бланк... Вроде мы уже выбрали... Если с тем вариантом не получится, тогда по бланку будем действовать. Спасибо!
А мои не пришли???
Машуля, меня волнует вопрос, мы уже 14-го должны быть в Питере??? Во сколько по времени??? Дело в том, что я 14-го работаю и хотела после работы уехать, чтобы 15-го утром быть там. Поэтому мне важно время, во сколько нам надо быть там 14-го.
По поводу взноса. Я уже отправила 3300, можно 200 рублей отдам при приезде???

----------


## Лёльчик

*ahmaria*,
Слава Богу что деньги пришли :Aga:  !!!!!А то уж я волноваться собралась:smile:!!!Очень здорово,что много кто из пользователей форума едет на фестиваль "Таланты и поклонники":smile:Теперь будет возможность лично со всеми познакомиться а может и подружиться!!!! :flower:

----------


## Elle

*ahmaria*, бланк получила, все понятно. Приедем скорее всего с Виткой и еще товарищами с форума. Скоро определюсь.

----------


## Витка

*Лёльчик*, обязательно, тем более я уже наслышана о тебе!
*Elle*, всё-таки в гостинице будем... Но в одной точно! Все вместе!

----------


## Golden-singer

Здравствуйте Мария! Вышлите и мне информацию по Вашему фестивалю. Спасибо заранее! Мой адрес: demidova_nastya_@mail.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*Витка*,
 Твои деньги тоже пришли.:smile: 
14-го в 18:00 у нас общее собрание участников, жеребьевка, регистрация иногородних участников и, скорее всего, психологический тренинг.
*Elle*,
 Лена, жду анкету и предоплату. :Aga: 
*Лёльчик*,
Оля, с вами мы в расчете.:biggrin: И деньги и анкета получены.
*Golden-singer*,
 Смотрите почту.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Juli*,
 Юля, сегодня позвонила твоя подруга- в среду встречаемся. Так что с тебя тоже анкета!

----------


## Juli

*ahmaria*,
 Хорошо, Маш, мечусь между песнями - их так много, а я одна! :biggrin: все хочется спеть, но выбрать надо 2 ) с атестационной определилась..... еще пара дней - и все будет у тебя!!!

----------


## Golden-singer

Спасибо!

----------


## Витка

> 14-го в 18:00 у нас общее собрание участников, жеребьевка, регистрация иногородних участников и, скорее всего, психологический тренинг.


Плёхо.... Общее собрание будет где? По какому адресу??? Думаю, на дневном что ли поезде ехать тогда...
Скоро доделаю остальные документы и вышлю...

----------


## MOPO

а что за Гостиница? Я вот тоже собираюсь  - но наверное не буду учавствовать - а пообщаться хочу!!!!!

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, тебе мы с Кимулей всё расскажем. Мы для тебя даже номер люкс нашли, как ты любишь!  :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Как раз как по заказу в этом году сделали в этой гостинице!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ahmaria

*Витка*,
 Вика,собрание будет по тому же адресу, что и сам Фестиваль: ул. Савушкина, 83 Администрация Приморского района.

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, Машуль, пожалуйста ориентируй по станциям метро, если можно. Спасибо.

----------


## ahmaria

*Витка*,
 Это станция метро "Старая деревня".

----------


## Лёльчик

*Витка*,
 [QUOTE=Витка]Лёльчик, обязательно, тем более я уже наслышана о тебе![/Q Да ты что :Vah: ,надеюсь не плохое??????:rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*Лёльчик*, Очень даже хорошее!!!
Надеюсь, в жизни оправдается!

----------


## Лёльчик

Спасибо Витка  :flower: !!!!А от кого же такая информация дошла до тебя,что ты уже обо мне наслышена:eek:?????Надеюсь не плохое????:rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*Лёльчик*, потом расскажу, при встрече!!!

----------


## Лёльчик

*Витка*,
Ну ладненько,значит до встречи на фестивале!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## ahmaria

Подниму немножко темку. :Aga:

----------


## Elle

*Витка*, звони, пиши - вечером буду в аське и скайпе!

----------


## Витка

> Витка, звони, пиши - вечером буду в аське и скайпе!


Ленусь, я  буду только в четверг... мой комп на работе, я до четверга работаю.

----------


## Sasha Freeway

Что нужно для того чтоб учавствовать что заполнить,вышлите пожалуйста анкету на Shahov-sasha@mail.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*Sasha Freeway*,
 Отправила информацию.

----------


## ahmaria

*Arnav*,
 Влад, пришла денюжка. Анкету и документы с тебя!:smile:

----------


## Arnav

*ahmaria*,
 ОК! Совсем скоро - правда с песнями не определился. Кое-что в записи, да и вообще в раздумиях....:rolleyes:

----------


## ahmaria

*Arnav*,
 Ты ,главное, анкету пришли. А песни потом поменять можно.

----------


## Nataliyamuzzz

Скажите, что нужно для того чтобы учавствовать, что заполнить,вышлите пожалуйста анкету и условия Nataliya_Lugovay@mail.ru

----------


## Juli

*ahmaria*,
 Маш, зря ты сказала, что песни поменять можно.. я и те -то с трудом выбрала, теперь опять глову начну ломать что петь :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*Juli*, у меня всегда тоже проблема с выбором репертуара...
Один раз не ломала голову, когда ездила в Болагрию. Там просто нельзя менять репертуар, а сдавать минид-иски все только до начала, если не сдал - автоматом просто не участвуешь и всё. А если поменял песню, то сразу не учитывают тебя вообще... и жюри сидело среди зрителей в зале, даже и не знал никто где жюри...
Зато очень хороши в плане дисциплины такие условия.

----------


## Мусенок

Добрый вечер! Можно и мне анкету и всю информацию по фестивалю, заранее спасибо
solnce210@mail.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*Nataliyamuzzz*,
Отправила информацию!
*Juli*,
*Витка*,
 Девочки, мне кажется, какую песню вы бы не выбрали- все будет звучать отлично. :Ok: 
Профессионализм не пропьешь.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 19 секунд*
*Мусенок*,
 Смотрите почту.

----------


## Витка

*ahmaria*, написала в скайп вопросы... жду ответы после 4 апреля.

----------


## ahmaria

Подниму темку чуть-чуть.

----------


## labukh

> Подниму темку чуть-чуть.


Машенька.., так нельзя тут.., можешь нарваться на билетик в БАНю.:wink:

*Вот выписка из правил пользования форумом:*




> Недопустимы сообщения, цель которых «поднятие» тем. Как правило, эти сообщения содержат бессмысленный текст типа «вверх», «ап», «up» и т. п.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот выписка из правил пользования форумом:


Андрей, а ты считаешь, что это неправильно? :wink: Пусть каждый приходит и апает свою тему (особенно в поиске работы, откуда постоянно они удаляются). Кто раньше встал, того и тапочки. А кто позже лег, тот всю ночь провисел наверху, ВАУ!!!

----------


## kovtunenochka

*ahmaria* можно мне скинуть всю полагающуюся информацию :smile:

*kovtunenochka@mail.ru*

----------


## labukh

> Андрей, а ты считаешь, что это неправильно?


Именно так я и считаю, что написано в *ПРАВИЛАХ*, поэтому и обратил внимание Маши на ее пост.

----------


## ahmaria

*labukh*,
Спасибо! :flower: 
Буду теперь писать только информативные сообщения.:biggrin:
*kovtunenochka*,
 Отправила.

----------


## vargavolk1

*ahmaria*,
 Можно и мне анкету если не поздно!

----------


## ahmaria

*vargavolk1*,
 Отправила.

----------


## vargavolk1

*ahmaria*,
 Большое спасибовсе получила.

----------


## Pumpkin

отправьте мне пожалуйста тоже информацию) а вообще этот фестиваль каждый год проводится?)

*Добавлено через 10 часов 5 минут*
tikovka@inbox.ru

----------


## zrzh

*ahmaria*,
 Можно мне тоже анкету и информацию на zoyarzh@yahoo.com ?
Спасибо.

----------


## ahmaria

*Pumpkin*,
 Отправила.
Фестиваль проводится дважды в год, осенью и весной, с 1999 года.
*zrzh*,
 Отправила.

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

*ahmaria*,
 Тоже попрошу информацию по фестивалю.

----------


## ahmaria

*Svetlana Kalinina*,
 Отправила.

----------


## Лёльчик

Мария,прошла такая информация,что фестиваль переносится на июнь!!!!Прошу подтвердить или опровергнуть слухи!!!!Правда это или нет???

----------


## ahmaria

*Лёльчик*,
Оля, это абсолютно неверная информация!:eek:
Фестиваль пройдет, как и было задумано, с 14 по 17 мая. В первых числах мая ждите окончательно утвержденную программу Фестиваля.
Также, обращаю внимание ВСЕХ участников, что Фестиваль начинается *14 мая*. В этот день состоятся репетиции, общее собрание участников, жеребьевка и психологический тренинг.

----------


## Mazaykina

*ahmaria*,
Дату подправила в первом посте.  :Aga:

----------


## ahmaria

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

*ahmaria*,
Маш, пришли мне  логотип фестиваля. :wink: :Aga:

----------


## ahmaria

*Mazaykina*,
Будешь смеяться: нет логотипа Фестиваля. Есть только логотип Центра Культурных программ, который является организатором Фестиваля. Его могу прислать.

----------


## Темик

Здравствуйте! Будте добры,скиньте пожалуйста на почту всю информацию,положение и т.д. Слышал,что он и осенью проводится,может приедем!почта:ferum139@rambler.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*Темик*,
 Да, действительно, осенью, в ноябре, состоится юбилейный, 20-й Фестиваль "Таланты и Поклонники". Будем рады видеть.

----------


## мусяня

*ahmaria*,
 Маша,уже поехали к тебе по-моему!!!Ну чего там?Не томи :Aga: 
ВСЕМ УДАЧИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*ахмариа*,
 Прикрепляю тему на время проведения Фестиваля. Болеем за наших ребят!
* Маша, тебе удачи!!!!*

----------


## ahmaria

*мусяня*,
 Ребята уже в Москве, завтра утром будут в Питере. Завтра у нас собрание участников.
Буду держать в курсе!
*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, спасибо большое за прикрепление! :flower:  Буду стараться вести почти прямые репортажи с места событий.:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Буду стараться вести почти прямые репортажи с места событий.


Ждем!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## vargavolk1

Все приветик

----------


## A-ta

идем завтра в кафе?

----------


## Mazaykina

> идем завтра в кафе?


Приглашаешь? :wink:

----------


## vargavolk1

Фестиваль прошол на ура, не считая мелких ньюансев.
Я вроде на этот раз не опазорилась, мимо нот не пела.
сегодня галла концерт и кофе. еще денёк с приятными и весёлыми людьми.
классссс

----------


## kib

Здравствуйте! Если можно, скиньте имеющуюся информацию о конкурсе на электронный адрес: kibrellia@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ledi

> Буду стараться вести почти прямые репортажи с места событий.


*ahmaria*,
 Мария,привет!
А где репортаж?

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот нашла информацию http://www.talanty.my1.ru/news/2009-05-18-101

*Добавлено через 1 час 17 минут*
Фоток нет, хозяйки нет. Ну что ж... тему тогда закроем. Все, кому интересно, думаю, найдут в интернете на других форумах информацию от организатора о проведенном фестивале "Таланты и поклонники" и будущих тоже... ЖАЛЬ, что нас позабыли....
Каждый ищет СВОЕ место в сети... это нормально.

----------


## бригантина

Вот и все...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/648145m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/654289m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/655313m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/652241m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/653265m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/642001m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/639953m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/640977m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/647121m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/633809m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Наболело-накипело...скажу!
Марина, Володя - не в ваш огород камень. Я вас узнала. подружилась, полюбила. И надеюсь, ни чего в наших отношениях не изменится.
По поводу Питерского конкурса.
Тему закрыли...
Мариш, твои слова :
Фоток нет, хозяйки нет. Ну что ж... тему тогда закроем.
3 дня...не было сообщений с конкурса. Но речь даже не о том.
На конкурсе из форумских были забаненые Витка, МОРО, Арнав . Если бы Машенька выставила эти фото , долго бы тема просуществовала?
А ребята там зажгли!!!! Кто-то был сам по себе , а наши - вместе!
Я тут на днях поздравила с днем рождения Эльдара Шейкера ( не зная , что он тоже забанен). Тема удалена. А ведь все прекрасно знают - это глубоко порядочный и серьезный человек. Список можно продолжать, но не стану. Мы все за столько лет подружились, даже сроднились. А теперь? Все близкие забанены.
И еще Маришкина фраза :
ЖАЛЬ, что нас позабыли....
Нет, родная, не забыли! До сих пор все вспоминаем и грустим. Грустим по дружному нашему дому. Никакой другой дом уже его не заменит, хоть все мы и нашли себе пристанище.
Не знаю, насколько долго просуществует эта тема, но...
На всякий случай со всеми оставшимися прощаюсь. Я вас всех очень люблю!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Сообщение от *бригантина* 



> На конкурсе из форумских были забаненые Витка, МОРО, Арнав . Если бы Машенька выставила эти фото , долго бы тема просуществовала?


Я думаю, если бы Маша выложила фото победительницы, получившей Гран при, фотки девочек, получивших приз зрительский симпатий, фотографии ПЯТЕРЫХ наших форумчан vargavolk1- Татьяны, Леши Костина, Юли Шмидт, Elle- Лены Парсаданян, Ольги (Лельчика) и многих других участников и вместе с ними и троих, кто сегодня не здесь, ---- или хотя бы написала об этом - никакого закрытия темы бы не было. 
Короче, тему открываю в надежде, что здесь появится какой-то материал о прошедшем фестивале.

----------


## Ledi

> Я тут на днях поздравила с днем рождения Эльдара Шейкера ( не зная , что он тоже забанен). Тема удалена.


:eek:
Хоть к этой теме не относится,но я тоже не пойму зачем удалять из свободного общения темы с поздравлениями/хоть даже они и забанены/.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Ответ организаторов.
> *бригантина,*
> Лена, спасибо большое за тему! По вышеназванным тобой причинам действительно, не стала я ничего выставлять. Но раз уж тема создана, я поясняю для всех, кто любопытствует: с 14 по 17 мая в Санкт- Петербурге проходил XIX Международный Фестиваль Концертных Исполнителей "Таланты и Поклонники", который провожу я. В нем приняли участие 36 участников из разных стран и городов и в числе прочих, 7 человек с нашего форума. Половина из них уже забанена, но здесь их все знают, поэтому перечислю: Витка (Вика Полинская), Arnav (Владислав Ким), Elle (Лена Парсаданян), Лёльчик (Агния), Юля Шмидт, Алексей Костин, и Олег Моро, который приехал просто в качестве моральной поддержки.
> Все ребята получили дипломы лауреатов, разнообразные специальные призы, а также, Владислав Ким, Вика Полинская и Юлия Шмидт прошли, в рамках Фестиваля, государственную аттестацию и международная квалификационная комиссия присвоила им соответствующие их профессиональным навыкам разряды по специальности артист-вокалист. Все участники с нашего форума показали высокий профессиональный уровень и украсили наш Фестиваль своим присутствием.
> Извините, я некоторых не помню по никам, только настоящие имена.
> Было действительно здорово.
> Я бы выложила фотографий еще, непосредственно с Фестиваля, но почему-то мне пишут, что я не могу прикреплять вложения. Жаль.


взято здесь http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...77&postcount=8

----------


## ahmaria

Да, Татьяна *vargavolk1*, прошу прощения! Просто мы знакомы не через форум, поэтому забываю, что ты тоже здесь есть. :flower: 
*Ledi*,
Спасибо за внимание!
Перечисляю победителей, на всякий случай, для тех, кому интересно:
Гран- При- скрипичный дуэт "Dolce Vita" (Виталия и Надин) (г. Москва)
Вице Гран- При- БоSta (г. Ижевск)
Приз Зрительских симпатий- Соня Сукасян (г. Санкт- Петербург)
Талант- Премия- Михаил Матюнин (г. Тихвин)
Еще раз повторюсь, что хотелось бы выложить фото, но не имею возможности.

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, спасибо, что открыла тему. Думаю, что фотки выложу куда- нибудь на сторонний ресурс и кину ссылку.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Еще несколько слов о призах для наших лауреатов и победителей, чтобы люди знали за что сражаются наши участники.
Талант- Премия- это денежный приз, обычно где-то 13-15 тысяч рублей.
Гран- При и вице Гран- При- подарки от компании Mary Cay
Приз Зрительских симпатий- чек на 6000 р. от сети парикмахерских салонов "Карусель".
Также, наши лауреаты получили следующие призы: 
Дуэт Юрий Юрченко и Таня Петрова (Россия- Франция)- часовая передача на радио "Петербург"
Алена Колокольчик (поэт- менестрель, г. Москва)- статья в журнале Ledi Time
Юлианна (г. Санкт- Петербург)- бесплатная запись сингла на студии "Домино"
Николай Седых (г. Санкт- Петербург)- сотрудничество с музыкальным агентством "PiterMusic"
А также еще много всяких интересных и творчески полезных призов было подарено нашими спонсорами участникам.
Плюс, возможность пройти Аттестацию и получить Государственное Свидетельсьво, подтверждающее твою проф. пригодность. Мы аттестуем как по стандартам ГОСТ, так и по международным стандартам, имеющим хождение и силу в большинстве европейских стран. Специальности для аттестации: артист- вокалист, артист хорового/танцевального коллектива, артист- солист- инструменталист, художественный руководитель и многое другое.

*Добавлено через 1 час 1 минуту*
Также, автор-исполнитель Мария Дмитриева получила специальный приз от телеканала "ВОТ"- передачу о ней и ее творчестве.

*Добавлено через 1 час 9 минут*
Еще хочу равссказать, что помимо участия в Фестивале, наши участники посетили различные профессиональные мероприятия, и, несомненно, почерпнули для себя что-то новое и интересное.
В первый день у нас было общее собрание участников, жеребьевка и психологический тренинг по раскрепощению на сцене, снятию волнения и страхов.
В последующие дни: мастер- класс по эстрадному вокалу, международная конференция "Аттестация творческих работников по Международным стандартам качества", мастер- класс по сценическому макияжу от компании Mary Cay, профессиональная фотосессия. Все эти мероприятия были открыты для посещения и абсолютно бесплатны для всех участников.
Все дни Фестиваля велась профессиональная фото и видео съемка, все желающие потом могли приобрести фото и видео с Фестиваля.
Кроме этого, по окончании Гала-концерта, все желающие поехали в клуб "Арт- Вокзал", где состоялась закрытая вечеринка для участников и организаторов Фестиваля. Там мы просто отдыхали, пели песни, танцевали и всячески расслаблялись.
Вот так интересно и весело прошел XIX Международный Фестиваль Концертных Исполнителей "Таланты и Поклонники".

*Добавлено через 1 час 15 минут*









*Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут*
Короче, с фотками  не выходит.
Вот ссылочка, здесь чуть-чуть фоток для интересующихся.
http://my.mail.ru/community/talanty_music/photo/XIXfest

----------


## Mazaykina

> Еще несколько слов


Маш, просто ОЧЕНЬ важная информация!!! Нигде этого не было написано. Это самое главное для дальнейшего продвижения твоего фестиваля!!! Спасибо большое!
На счет фоток- их надо выкладывать на http://*********ru/ а здесь ссылку только вставлять. Если не получится, я позже скопирую с mail.ru Кстати, чтоб их там увидеть, надо ОЧЕНЬ постараться.... :biggrin:

----------


## ahmaria

*Mazaykina*,
Марина, если можно, скопируй фотки. Я думаю, людям будет интересно посмотреть.
Заранее спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Elle

Посмотрела фотки и уже появилась ностальгия - почему все хорошее так быстро заканчивается! Спасибо огромное Маше и Ярышу - все было великолепно!

----------


## ahmaria

*Elle*,
 Спасибо! Надеемся на скорую встречу! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот некоторые фотки с фестиваля. Остальное, Маш, можешь сама выложить. Нажимаешь у себя (с группы на майле) на фото правой мышкой, копируешь адрес картинки и вставляешь здесь в окошко с желтой горкой и все. 

Победительницы Гран При



Комиссия (или жюри)



Ожидание...

----------


## Juli

я только сегодня вернулась домой и поздоровалась с интернетом, т.к. после Питера была еще в Молдове на конкурсе и во Пскове.
всем организаторам Талантов спасибо и поклон, было все очень хорошо! не знаю кто как, а мы оторвались по полной! и попели, и попили, и потусили.
у кого есть какие фото - делитесь! на мой фотоаппарат мало фоткались...
еще раз спасибо организаторам и аттестационной комиссии. ой, сорри, ассесорам :smile: (правильно хоть запомнила? )

----------


## Боста

=))))) хорошие впечатления))

----------


## Mazaykina

Думаю, для того, чтобы у потенциальных участников появилось конкретное желание - надо выкладывать демо материал о прошедших фестивалях. А то- выбор на сегодня ОГРОМНЫЙ, а вот исполнительский уровень, состав жюри  и т.д. можно увидель только в видео репортажах или на крайний случай, аудио и фото. 
Надеюсь, видеоматериал уже есть?  
Не принимайте, только лично на свой счет. Такое же предложение я написала *всем, интересующим меня организаторам.*

----------


## Alenajazz

> а вот исполнительский уровень


Кстати, как там с хореографией? Если можно, расскажите об участниках, танцевальных направлениях. Концепция конкурса - интересная!

----------


## ahmaria

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, я и так выложила максимум информации по предыдущему конкурсу. :Aga:  Видео материалы есть на Youtube. Набираете "Таланты и Поклонники" в поиске- и наслаждаетесь. Аудио есть ВКонтакте и в Моем Мире в одноименных группах (Таланты и Поклонники). Я же в первом посте указала наш сайт, а на нем есть вся подробная информация и ссылки. Кому интересно- тот посмотрит.
*Alenajazz*,
Хореографические коллективы у нас участвуют, и даже иногда выигрывают. В основном это современная хореография.

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*



> состав жюри


Ну нет у нас жюри!:biggrin:

----------


## ahmaria

ВНИМАНИЕ! С 29 ноября по 2 декабря 2009 года в Санкт- Петербурге пройдет XX Международный Фестиваль Концертных Исполнителей "Таланты и Поклонники".
Если вы поете, танцуете, играете на музыкальных инструментах или творите в любом другом направлении эстрадного жанра- добро пожаловать! У нас НЕТ ВОЗРАСТНЫХ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЙ, мы открыты для всех!
Также, наш Фестиваль ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ В РОССИИ, в рамках которого вы можете пройти ГОСУДАРСТВЕННУЮ ИЛИ МЕЖДУНАРОДНУЮ АТТЕСТАЦИЮ по специальностям: артист- вокалист, артист танцевального и (или) хорового коллектива, артист- солист- инструменталист, художественный руководитель, режиссер- постановщик шоу- программ и т.д.

Контакты: ahmaria@yandex.ru
ahmaria@mail.ru
www.talanty.my1.ru

----------


## мусяня

Открыта новая тема по фестивалю,эту закрываю.Смотрите как отчет :Ok:

----------


## Arnav

Машенька, привет! А теперь аттестацию можно проходить и осенью, и весной? Спрашиваю не для себя - мне теперь до аттестации три года зреть. Хотя в гостях у вас побывал бы с удовольствием, но снова. наверное. только весной...:smile:

----------


## MOPO

*Arnav*,
А поехали :biggrin:

----------


## ahmaria

*Arnav*,
 Привет, Влад! Да, теперь аттестацию можно проходить и осенью и весной, так что приезжайте!

----------


## Arnav

> Да, теперь аттестацию можно проходить и осенью и весной, так что приезжайте!


Спасибо, Машенька за информацию. Буду, но только весной. Пусть не участником, но болеть буду за всех. :Ok:

----------


## SeregaKZ

А информацию по падробнее можно?
какие требования? профессионалы или любители?

----------


## ahmaria

*SeregaKZ*,
 Отправила информацию на почту. Вообще, у нас могут принимать участие и любители и профессионалы.

----------


## Ovivo

А можно поподробнее про конкурс. Когда следующий состоится???
У нас детский муз. театр. Возьмете нас???

----------


## Вертолина

Хочется положение получить. И в чем смысл аттестации например руководителя вок студии на Украине?

----------


## ahmaria

XXI Международный Фестиваль Концертных Исполнителей "Таланты и Поклонники" пройдет в Санкт- Петербурге с 16 по 19 мая.
*Ovivo*,
 Напишите мне ваш мэйл- вышлю вам всю информацию. Детский театр- это очень интересно. Возьмем с удовольствием.
*Вертолина*,
 Куда выслать положение? Смысла для Украины, наверное, нет, так как мы аттестуем по российским ГОСТам, которые вряд ли будут иметь силу в других странах.

----------


## elochkalenusik

Здравствуйте) хотелось бы побывать на вашем фестивале в мае) Можно информацию в личку, или на мыло : info-media@inbox.ru  )) Заранее спасибо))

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
 Информацию отправила.
Для любопытствующих: В программе Фестиваля: 2 конкурсных дня, аттестация участников категории "Профессионалы" по ГОСТ стандартам, мастер- классы по актерскому мастерству, эстрадному вокалу, сценическому макияжу, психологический тренинг по раскрепощению на сцене, Гала- концерт с участие победителей Фестиваля и приглашенных звезд Петербургской сцены. Во все дни Фестиваля ведется профессиональная фото и видео съемка.

----------


## bogema

Приветик Машуня! С удовольствием приехала бы к вам на фестиваль ,но наверное  осенью получится,у меня с датой в мае не получается! Вам желаю всем удачи и творческих успехов!

----------


## ahmaria

*bogema*,
 Маша, спасибо! Ты- всегда желанный гость, и не только на Фестивале. :Aga:

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile: Здравствуйте, очень хочу всё-таки вырваться на фестиваль, скажите до какого числа надо определиться с деньгами и всем остальным, и есть ли на форуме люди, которые тоже собираются поехать? Хотелось бы пообщаться перед поездкой)))

----------


## MOPO

А я вот точно приеду! Правда как зритель и болельщик! Потому как пьяный петь не могу  ... вернее могу .... но не буду :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin:
А если серьезно - с Огромным удовольствием еще раз побываю на замечательном фестивале и повидаюсь с Машей и Мишей, по которым очень соскучился!!!!!! Так что 16 мая я приезжаю.

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile: Ну если уж ехать из Ярославля, так надо бы и спеть) А то чего ж приехал-напился и домой :biggrin:

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
 Заявки принимаются до 9 мая. Есть ли у вас анкета, условия участия и пр? Если нет- напишите адрес вашей электронной почты и я вам все вышлю. С форума собиралось пара человек, но что- то у них не сложилось. Вообще, год назад с форума приезжало человек 7, в этот раз как- то не активно себя проявили форумчане.

----------


## marya2

ahmaria!!!!! Огромная просьба. Пришлите и мне положение о фестивале.
С уважением, Марина.
Mapapost@Rambler.ru

----------


## MOPO

> :smile: Ну если уж ехать из Ярославля, так надо бы и спеть) А то чего ж приехал-напился и домой :biggrin:


Мне б от пения то отдохнуть :biggrin:  еду пообщаться больше с теми кого знаю, ну и познакомиться с теми кого не знаю :smile:

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*



> в этот раз как- то не активно себя проявили форумчане.


да просто ужас какой-то :frown:

----------


## ahmaria

*marya2*,
 Высылаю информацию.

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile: У меня всё есть, вы уже высылали, спасибо огромное, с теми кто ездил в прошлый год, я уже пообщалась, все очень хвалят фестиваль, потому и собралась в этом году)))

----------


## Arnav

В проршлом году действительно с форума было народу побольше. Съездил и не жалею ни о чем. Очень творческая, экстремальная (в хорошем смысле) обстановка. знакомство с исполнителями из разных городов - все это очень интересно. Со многими артистами отношения продолжились и после фестиваля. К сожалению, великому и большому - ну не получается в этот раз приехать. но то что "Таланты и поклонники" в моей жизни еще будут - уверен на все 100 %. Так что едьте, дерзайте. пробуйте себя и удачи всем!

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
 Тогда жду вашей анкеты. :Aga: 
*Arnav*,
 Влад, мы тоже надеемся, что ты еще к нам приедешь.:wink: Сейчас у нас площадка стала поинтереснее, чем была.

----------


## marya2

ahmaria!!!!! Огромное спасибо за информацию.

----------


## MOPO

Чем больше хороших людей приедет, тем лучше!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Чем больше хороших людей приедет, тем лучше!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: Надеюсь, что мы хорошие :biggrin:

----------


## ahmaria

Хорошие люди! Поторопитесь, пожалуйста, с вашими заявками!:smile:

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Хорошие люди! Поторопитесь, пожалуйста, с вашими заявками!:smile:


:smile: Как только куплю билеты и определюсь с деньгами, сразу вышлю))

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
 C проживанием в Петербурге нужна помощь?

----------


## elochkalenusik

> *elochkalenusik*,
>  C проживанием в Петербурге нужна помощь?


:smile: Тоже пока не знаю) форумчане в гости приглашают, но не в самом Питере, а в Рощино) В Питере ни разу не была, даже не представляю возможно ли туда добираться после всех мероприятий?  В-общем, одни непонятки))) 
Наверное нужна)

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
 Рощино- это не вариант. Это больше часа езды от Питера, причем и маршрутка и электричка туда ходят от достаточно удаленных, от места проведения Фестиваля,  станций. Да и заканчивать мы будем не рано, можете за город просто не успеть уехать. Так что лучше жить в городе. Думайте, но недолго. У нас сейчас самый туристический сезон, мест может не быть.

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile: Мария я написала в личку вам несколько вопросов, с нетерпением жду ответа, от них буду ориентироваться с билетами. :smile:

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
 Ответила в личку.

----------


## elochkalenusik

Мария, отправила деньги, купила билеты, с билетами только такая загвоздка- от нас идёт единственный поезд, и приходит он к вам в 9 утра по Московскому времени 16-го мая, а как  до вас добраться как можно скорее, чтоб успеть на все мероприятия, вы мне напишите пожалуйста)  Так как встречать меня некому, а в городе я не ориентируюсь абсолютно) Анкету сегодня написать уже нет сил, завтра отправлю)

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
 Прекрасно! Жду анкету. Как деньги придут- сразу напишу.
9 мая я разошлю всем участникам полную программу Фестиваля. Но я уже могу вам сказать, то 16 мая мы начинаем в 18:00, так что у вас будет полно времени до начала и бежать никуда не придется.
В программе, которую я вышлю, будет мой телеон. Приедете в Питер- сразу звоните. Я вам расскажу, как добраться.
Еще посмотрите сайт http://www.fireball-club.ru/ Там будет проводиться наш Фестиваль. В разделе "Контакты" есть подраздел "Адрес". Там подробно написано как добраться от различных станций метро и даже приведена карта.

----------


## ahmaria

*elochkalenusik*,
Деньги пришли, написала в личку.
Если у кого- то еще есть желание поучаствовать- торопитесь, срок подачи заявок- до 9 мая.

----------


## krokodil71

И я хочу поехать:wink:

----------


## ahmaria

*krokodil71*,
 Куда информацию высылать?

----------


## krokodil71

> *krokodil71*,
>  Куда информацию высылать?


на этот адрес artist-ge71@rambler.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*krokodil71*,
 Отправила.

----------


## Arnav

Кстати а как прошел фестиваль? Знаю точно, что двое форумчан принимали в нем участие. Хотелось бы и результаты узнать . и фотографии помотреть. :wink:

----------


## ahmaria

*Arnav*,
 Завтра все выставлю.

----------


## ahmaria

Дорогие друзья! XXII Международный Фестиваль Концертных Исполнителей "Таланты и Поклонники" пройдет с 5 по 8 декабря 2010 года в Санкт- Петербурге, в развлекательном комплексе Fireball. Приглашаем к участию вокалистов, танцоров, инструменталистов, вокальные и танцевальные коллективы, группы, любых жанров, стилей и музыкальных направлений. БЕЗ ВОЗРАСТНЫХ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЙ!  Заявки принимаются до 30 ноября. Как всегда, в программе Фестиваля: 2 конкурсных дня, Гала- концерт победителей и гостей Фестиваля, мастер-классы, психологический тренинг, аттестация участников категории "Профессионалы" по государственным и международным стандартам,и, конечно, новые полезные и интересные знакомства.По всем вопросам писать в личку арт- директору Фестиваля Марии Ахлибинской, или звонить по телефону: 8-905-269-65-24. Также, можно писать на ahmaria@yandex.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

Маш, привет! Что-то у тебя с кодировками. Тему я удалю. У тебя уже есть тема, подними ее и все.

----------


## ahmaria

Привет, Марина! А где моя тема? Тут теперь так все по-новому, что я ничего не понимаю.

----------


## ahmaria

Может, старую удалишь, а эту оставишь? А то в старой будет неудобно лазать все время в самый конец, чтобы прочитать свежие сообщения.

----------


## Mazaykina

Темы объединила. Удалять старые не буду, т.к. у нас раздел не для рекламы фестивалей, а для общения на темы конкурсов и т.д. Просто рекламу можно выкладывать где-то на сторонних серверах. У тебя хорошая тема с обсуждениями, чтобы новые пользователи могли выбрать. куда им ехать и в каких фестивалях участвовать.

----------

